# Using Laybys



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I was wondering is there anyone out there who has actually been booked and prosecuted by the police and found guilty in court for stopping overnight in a layby in their van? I don't mean "I know someone who told me they had" as per the "gassing stories", but actually had it happen to them.

I'm not trying to start a row or get nasty comments being traded from the "campsites only" brigade or the "wildcamping 4 eva" camp! Neither is it intended to start a debate on whether it's legal or not. My contention it is. Or whether you should or shouldn't obey any "No Overnight Stopping" signs.

I would bet there's never been anyone!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm with you ,as the way we travel most of the time I just want stop anywhere when I want to .if only for a few hours.I know the risks and have taken as many precautions as one can to protect the van and occupants .At the end of the day surely that is what the concept of the motorhoming is all about ?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Truckers do it all the time, whats the difference.

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

not heard of any.

Not that I would normally join the truckers in the laybys,but in an emergency.....

And of course there are truckers in virtually every layby in the country most nights, and how many of them have been booked? :roll:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

As long as there isn't a sign stating No overnight parking, you will be fine. If there is a sign stating NO overnight parking the chances are you may be asked to move on. (This has happened to us). Having a few drinks (alcohol) whilst parked, is a different matter. Do a search for this topic.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Do i often, don't think it's an offence is it? Maybe covered by byelaws if there's a sign saying no camping etc. Never heard of anyone getting done for it.


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Yes, from personal knowledge, truckers do get booked !!! South Yorkshire had a spell of booking and/or moving on trucks parked in laybyes that did not have a separation strip between the laybye and the road. Not nice in the middle of the night when Mr Plod had nothing else to do.

The exemption of course were the foreign trucks who could 'speeky no english', so plod did not approach them.

Touch of bad feeling ?? yes there is.

Bill


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I for one,would not stop if there was a sign saying,"No Overnight Parking". Firstly,there are"awkward" people in ALL!! walks of life,and it may make someones night,to wake you up at 2.30am,to fine you,and move you on,secondly,lorries stay over in laybyes,and often leave early in the morning,(engines running while they build up air pressure to release the brakes),not so much a problem now,due to new/well maintained tackle,thirdly,every one and their dog uses the laybyes as toilets,hence the smell.
However,if you find one with NO signage,no lorries,that does not smell like an open latrine,try it,you have the excuse that you are being bombarded every day by roadside matrix,"Don't drive Tired",and you were tired,best of luck.
One reason the lorries use laybyes is cost,a fleet of 100 lorries,each stopping at the services at £10 per night,puts the bill up£1000 a night,£50 quid a week,if you are an owner/driver,makes you think,Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I was going to say earlier,we go across Europe regularly either in a car or motorhome and if we want stop for a while at a Service area at night we always huddle up with the truckers.A bit noisy but theres safety in numbers.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Brian, one thing to be aware of, I was cordially informed by a trucker that I could be fined for parking with the truckers on service stations. Apparently they pay a yearly fee to park overnight at service stops and are not happy when a parking space is taken up by a m/home.

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

There is no offence of "parking" in a lay-by, thats what they are for !!

There are locations where there is either a local by-law or a Traffic Regulation Order ((TRO) which prohibits "sleeping" or "cooking" but to be enforeable there MUST be a sign indicating this prohibition in detai, no sign = no enforecable prohibition simples.

Be very VERY careful around the Isle of Purbeck in Dorset, and on the Road to the ferry at Shell Bay/Studland. There are many such orders in existance and the Council does employ enforcement officers to issue tickets, they start at about 0300 hrs !!!!and they DO issue tickets. 

The Council had a serious problem with enforcement last summer, someone kept removing the signs !! Silly b*ggers didnt use tamper proof fixings :lol: :lol: , a 13mm spanner and "Oh dear where are the signs" :roll: No it wasnt me, I work for the County Council (signs dept) It DID bring a smile to my face though.

Sadly we did/do have a problem with MH'ers who parked up for 2 weeks at a time and emptied their grey waste (and toilet cassettes) into the local ditches/watercourse ! and just left rubbish around (I did witness this for myself, there were some very expensive MH's indulging in such practice so its not the "crusties" to blame) Bl**dy typical they have ruined it for everyone else by their selfish actions!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

New one on me.have stopped many times in France and Spain with the truckers and have never encountered what you say .No signs anywhere (Only in UK ,bah humbug !) Only met with with freindlyness? even had one trucker in Southwestern France offering us breakfast gallic style!!!


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*Parking*

Will I be Fined with a French registered Van?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Parking*



peeter said:


> Will I be Fined with a French registered Van?


I'd try the "me no speaky enleesh" routine Peeter.

Dick


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*parking*

I am Welsh so that should not be any trouble.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

BrianJP said:


> New one on me.have stopped many times in France and Spain with the truckers and have never encountered what you say .No signs anywhere (Only in UK ,bah humbug !) Only met with with freindlyness? even had one trucker in Southwestern France offering us breakfast gallic style!!!


we always asked at the service station if we could stay with the lorry drivers and they always said yes that was all the way down to France and into Spain,
The Truckers were great to us and to the dog and we didnt take up a whole bay we went right to the front so a truck could get in behind us or once 3 motorhomes huddled in with us.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Spend 9 months a year (working) in the Algarve. Always stay with the truckers at service stations on the way down, never had any problems yet. The trucks tend to move at dawn so we always plan to be asleep by 11 and ready to move at first light. Was never keen on wild camping at first but now we love the freedom! :wink:


----------

